# Wine Commercial fron the 60's



## stormbringer (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone remember the brand and the person who said "the little ole winemaker me?"


I'm thinking Carlo Rossi but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

All I remember is Dean Martin Singing:
I'm praying for rain in California,
So the grapes can grow,
And they can make more wine.




Little Ole Wine Drinker Me


----------



## geocorn (Aug 24, 2007)

JW, you got it right. Dean Martin and it was the "little ole' wine drinker me." Been trying to find out how to use it in a radio ad, but change the words to "wine maker me."


----------



## scotty (Aug 24, 2007)

IM LOOKING AT THE CARLO ROSSI WEBSITE. 
http://www.carlorossi.com/index.htm


Right in bottom center is a picture/link labeled the story.


To the right are some of his old commercials..
I havent started looking yet but why did you have to remind me of the little old winemaker.








No little old winemaker there



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (Aug 24, 2007)

OK I FOUND IT 


Italian swiss colony wine


here is the biography of the man behind the voice


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0836724/bio




This is on the biography as trivia but i just had to post it





<H5>Trivia</H5>


In the 1960s, Italian Swiss Colony wine producers chose him to be their advertising spokesman. Dressed in an Alpine hat and lederhosen, his motto was that he was "That Little Old Winemaker, Me!" in a series of commercials that spanned a decade. The irony was that Stossel in real life was a longtime connoisseur of fine wines, and would normally never have had anything to do with a low-priced, mass-produced wine such as Italian Swiss Colony.*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (Aug 24, 2007)

geocorn said:


> JW, you got it right. Dean Martin and it was the "little ole' wine drinker me." Been trying to find out how to use it in a radio ad, but change the words to "wine maker me."




WHY DIDNT YOU JUST ASK GEORGE??????????????????




You don't have to pray for rainhere in texas
No need to wait for wine grapes to grow
get Supplies from the fine vine wines toy store
and sing the little old wine maker me.*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## BrianD (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a big, typewritten oral history of Italian Swiss Colony. 12 Meg .pdf file.

http://www.archive.org/details/italianswisscol00rossrich


Very interesting. I particularly like the menu from their 1939 tasting room at the Golden Gate Exposition. Here's 35 cents. Give me the assorted lunch meats on Parisian bread and a glass of Tipo Red.



Brian



*Edited by: BrianD *


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 24, 2007)

We nailed it down.






*Little Old Winemaker *- In the 1960s, Italian Swiss Colony wine producers chose a sweet little old man (Ludwig Stossel) dressed in an Alpine hat and lederhosen to be their TV spokesperson for their fine line of quality wines. His favorite closing phrase was "That little old winemaker...Me!" His voice was performed by Jim Backus.





Jim Backus isthe actor best known for playing Thurston Howell III on Gilligan's Island and for supplying the voice of the nearsighted Mr. Magoo.


I recall Dean Martin, at the end of one of his songs, saying, "That little old winemaker...Me!" as a cool reference to the then popular Swiss Colony T.V. commercial. Probably at the end of Little Ole Wine Drinker Me.


----------

